# Tortoise Door Flap Suggestions Wanted



## DesertGrandma (Mar 4, 2013)

We are just about finished with construction of our outside tortoise house. It will house our youngster leopard tortoise Humphrey who is now 7-8 inches in size. It is insulated and heated and has a wood door that closes completely when the weather is really cold in order to keep it toasty inside. I purchased a set of clear vinyl truck floor mats that are sturdy and flexible to use for an additional doggie-style door opening for when the weather is nice.

So here is my question. Once the vinyl mat is cut to apprx. 18"x18" door size, would it be better to just cut slits into it (and about how wide?) or should it be cut into strips for overlapping? Which would be easier for Humphrey to navigate through, and would one over the other be more resistent to wind/rain, etc. Or does it even matter? Just wondering if anyone has tried both and prefers one way over the other. Opinions appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Mar 4, 2013)

I would cut it in half so the opening is in the middle of the door. My torts have no problem with their doghouse which is that way


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2013)

Do a GOOGLE search for "vinyl strip door." You can buy it by the roll or buy the strip and cut it to size.

You mount the strips overlapping at the center of each strip. So, if you go with your floor mats, you would cut them in strips and overlap the strips at the middle of each strip. That way you have no spaces for air to sneak in.


----------



## iluvtorts (Mar 4, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> We are just about finished with construction of our outside tortoise house. It will house our youngster leopard tortoise Humphrey who is now 7-8 inches in size. It is insulated and heated and has a wood door that closes completely when the weather is really cold in order to keep it toasty inside. I purchased a set of clear vinyl truck floor mats that are sturdy and flexible to use for an additional doggie-style door opening for when the weather is nice.
> 
> So here is my question. Once the vinyl mat is cut to apprx. 18"x18" door size, would it be better to just cut slits into it (and about how wide?) or should it be cut into strips for overlapping? Which would be easier for Humphrey to navigate through, and would one over the other be more resistent to wind/rain, etc. Or does it even matter? Just wondering if anyone has tried both and prefers one way over the other. Opinions appreciated. Thanks.



I used clear vinyl that is used in warehouses. I live in NM and it works fine. I cut them to overlap 1/2 way over each other. you can leave a couple up in air til you see him using the door. You can also place a favorite food just out side the door to encourage him. I have also used black vinyl in the house for my redfoots to keep humidity up in there house. I left every other strip up until they learned to use the door since they cant see through it , it took alittle longer to get them to use it , but only a couple days.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 4, 2013)

I use a clear heavy shelving liner type of stuff that I found at a thrift store a few years ago, I cut it and hang it so it is over lapping also, I use 2 instead of one though,In Walkers house the 2 flap doors are 7 inches apart and Sylvia's are 12 inches apart, I have found that this works for me better than just one flap door because it gets so darn cold here and the wind blows from different directions.


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 4, 2013)

I just cut the vinyl into slits most of the way up and then used a 1"x2" to hold it on at the top. After reading other posts, I may change this out to 1/2" overlapping strips, that makes sense.
I also have one on the inside and one on the outside of the door, to help prevent drafts. That does not seem to stop my torts; they just duck and charge, lol.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are a couple pics showing Sylvia's house, The inner flap is just several layers of 6 mil poly supported by a tension rod, and the outer flaps are glued, stapled, and taped in place. I hope the pics help, I have a hard time describing things with print.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This gives me some good ideas. I got the mats because I couldn't find the door strips in that small amount?? (enough for 18"x18") The floor mats were less than $10 at Walmart. Is there a source for the door strips where someone can just get one or two long strips?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 6, 2013)

How exciting that your tortoise gets to "upgrade" like a big boy 

I like following along with these tips. All good ideas. 

Will you post pictures when you finish so we can see your Tort house?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 6, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> How exciting that your tortoise gets to "upgrade" like a big boy
> 
> I like following along with these tips. All good ideas.
> 
> Will you post pictures when you finish so we can see your Tort house?



Oh yeah, will def show it off, LOL.


----------

